# I lost my sims 3 pamphlet.....



## Angela6 (Jul 11, 2006)

and I want to start downloading but you need the code that was on the pamphelt since I entered the code when I installed it, can I find it in the program files?


----------



## TheSystemWizard (Aug 14, 2009)

Open up regedit
Navigate to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Electronic Arts\Sims\The Sims 3\ergc
Double-click on the string value "(Default)" and theres your serial.


----------



## Angela6 (Jul 11, 2006)

wait, whats the regedit?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Regedit is a tool to edit the computer's registry keys/values. Something not for playing with  but if you go to Start > Run > type *regedit* and press enter, then regedit will open.

When it opens, click on the + sign next to the folders that thesystemwizard has mentioned. It should direct you to the keys you need.

But if i remember correctly, doesn't sims 3 have like 6 codes to put in?


----------



## TheSystemWizard (Aug 14, 2009)

I've created and attached a batch file to this post. It will read your registry and tell you your serial number.

Just download the zip file i've attached and then extract the file Sims3Serial.bat. Now run the .bat file by double clicking it.
It will give your serial number WITHOUT any dashes seperating the numbers. For example if your serial number was 1234-1234-1234-1234-1234 then this program will output 12341234123412341234.
(Couriant, I think the dashes seperating the serial number are the 6 codes you're talking about)


If you run into any problems just let me know


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

TheSystemWizard said:


> I've created and attached a batch file to this post. It will read your registry and tell you your serial number.
> 
> Just download the zip file i've attached and then extract the file Sims3Serial.bat. Now run the .bat file by double clicking it.
> It will give your serial number WITHOUT any dashes seperating the numbers. For example if your serial number was 1234-1234-1234-1234-1234 then this program will output 12341234123412341234.
> ...


No, I am actually talking about 6 seperate codes... NOt sure if it's is on Sims 3 or on Spore... on e of the newer EA games.


----------

